# Club Soda For Hair??



## caligirl510 (Aug 2, 2008)

I heard club soda is good for your hair?

Has anyone tried it? How do you use it?

ive seen people who use it and their hair looks so good...

Has it worked for anyone else


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2008)

This is a new one to me... I'd be interested in hearing about experiences.


----------



## Aprill (Aug 2, 2008)

How to Remove Impurities including chlorine, and Have Beautiful Shiny Hair with Club Soda

Things Youâ€™ll Need:

* Shampoo

* Club soda

Step1

You have two alternatives here. You can shampoo first with a mild shampoo and then use club soda, or simply use the club soda as your shampoo. Since the carbonation in the soda works to loosen impurities from your hair, unless your hair is exceptionally dirty, you should be able to skip the shampoo.

Step2

To make things easier, pour a couple of cups of the soda (or more depending on the amount of hair you have) into a container such as a large plastic cup or measuring cup.

Step3

Holding head over a sink or while in the shower, pour the soda over your hair, drenching well. Thoroughly work through hair including the roots applying more soda if needed.

Step4

Rinse hair well with lukewarm water. Repeat if necessary. Finish with a cool water rinse.

How To Remove Impurities including chlorine, and Have Beautiful Shiny Hair with Club Soda | eHow.com

source, lol


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 2, 2008)

hmm. Interesting. Thanks Aprill. I've never heard of this. Honestly, there are sooo many crazy cool beauty ideas out there. I can never keep up!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 2, 2008)

and guess who happens to have club soda currently in their fridge too!?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2008)

Interesting... As thick and long as my hair is, it would take a damned 2 liter bottle to completely drench my hair LOL!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 2, 2008)

yea i've heard about it but never tried it..sounds interesting..cheaper alternative to clarifying shampoo.


----------



## caligirl510 (Aug 16, 2008)

has anyone tried it yet?


----------

